# Boiled linseed or wax on a pine table ?



## stef (2 Apr 2007)

Hi all,
i have just spent 2 hours sanding down a pine table. the old finish was probably wax, as the paper clogged up almost instantly.
What finish would you knowledgeable ones suggest ? Oil, or Wax?
Also, there seems to be a few deep stains left (yellowish) which i cant make disapear..


----------



## woodbloke (2 Apr 2007)

Strange as it may seem, IMO the best finish for a pine table is a scrubbed finish, ie nothing at all. Simply scrub it once a month with a good stiff brush, *very* hot water and household detergent. This is the finish most favoured by Alan Peters (none better) for pine table top used on a daily basis. The hot water will lift all the dinks and dents and a very pleasant patina will soon develop - Rob


----------



## stef (2 Apr 2007)

woodbloke":38uf3zj3 said:


> Strange as it may seem, IMO the best finish for a pine table is a scrubbed finish, ie nothing at all. Simply scrub it once a month with a good stiff brush, *very* hot water and household detergent. This is the finish most favoured by Alan Peters (none better) for pine table top used on a daily basis. The hot water will lift all the dinks and dents and a very pleasant patina will soon develop - Rob



This is very interesting.. and this is not a problem with spilt drinks, bolognese sauce and so on ?


----------



## woodbloke (3 Apr 2007)

Stef - apparently not. In his book, Alan Peter's recommends this type of finish. I've just checked the text in the book and it's correct, a wipe with a damp cloth after a meal (place mats used incidently) and then once a month a thorough wash with *hot* water, a scrubbing brush and household detergent. (The hot water raises any bruises and scratches) He has also used this finish on oak, chestnut, cedar and sycamore tables and sideboards - Rob


----------

